# TX



## ROBBIEZ91 (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any contacts in Texas?? Im looking for people to cover properties in TX. All help would be greatly appreciated. I figured i would ask you guys first since i know your not the Craigslist mom and pop people that we all equally dispise.

-Rob


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Rob - the Lone Star State is a big place! Where are you needing help?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Have a friend that covers nearly 1/2 the State. HUD rate minus 20%. Mileage added over 75 mile radius of the different Cities. Problem is I'm 99% sure your playing regional and cant pay going rate.... dunno maybe Im wrong. POST PRICE LIST.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe.................


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk_-XWpUFmU


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Isnt robbiez91 a AMS employee?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Diallo185 said:


> Isnt robbiez91 a AMS employee?





Recruiter




Hence the reason we are hearing crickets.


----------



## ROBBIEZ91 (Jul 11, 2012)

yes I am an ams employee, I am the lead for the vendor management dept so i have a hand in all of the contracted states that we have. And you may hear "crickets" because i cannot sit on this website all day. 

Anything else?


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Have a friend that covers nearly 1/2 the State. HUD rate minus 20%. Mileage added over 75 mile radius of the different Cities. Problem is I'm 99% sure your playing regional and cant pay going rate.... dunno maybe Im wrong. POST PRICE LIST.





ROBBIEZ91 said:


> yes I am an ams employee, I am the lead for the vendor management dept so i have a hand in all of the contracted states that we have. And you may hear "crickets" because i cannot sit on this website all day.
> 
> Anything else?



POST PRICE LIST WOULD BE NICE:yes:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

robbiez91 said:


> does anyone have any contacts in texas?? Im looking for people to cover properties in tx. All help would be greatly appreciated. I figured i would ask you guys first since i know your not the craigslist mom and pop people that we all equally dispise.
> 
> -rob



*Going with the real PRO............. It going to CO$T YA!*


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ROBBIEZ91 said:


> Anything else?







Yes, please tell us again how AMS's peanuts pay is so awesome while what can be made with private customers is not enough.



Some of us remember well when you did that once. We could all use the humor of it happening twice.

You not addressing the pay issue mentioned by Wannabe is why the crickets comment was made.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Robbie, your the "lead man" in the vendor management department? What happened to Dan J. ( I am selectively not typing his full name)?


----------



## ROBBIEZ91 (Jul 11, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Robbie, your the "lead man" in the vendor management department? What happened to Dan J. ( I am selectively not typing his full name)?


not sure who you are referring to, There is my manager which is bill, but that is it.. i work on our largest states and help with others.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ROBBIEZ91 said:


> not sure who you are referring to, There is my manager which is bill, but that is it.. i work on our largest states and help with others.


Has AMS thought of using employees exclusively vs vendors?


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Robbie, your the "lead man" in the vendor management department? What happened to Dan J. ( I am selectively not typing his full name)?


Dan Johnson how that!


*Winterization *- _Due 24 hours_*$50*​ 
_Winterizations to be completed in 24 hours. Pressure test photos. Report any issues. Bid to repair damages; if necessary._
_In jurisdictions where winterization is required, all properties must be winterized between October 1st and March 31st. Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st._
i. _All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter disconnected as permitted by local codes and ordinances._
ii. _All faucets and access points are to be opened; all pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air (air compressors rated >4 CFM recommended)._
iii. _Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test._
iv. _De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion._
v. _Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - usually pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system._
_vi. Install clear winterization toilet seat covers (available from MFSSUPPLY.COM) over toilets and use one winterization sticker per room noting your company name, your phone number, and winterization date._
_vii. Place tape across sinks._
viii. _Post a winterization sticker on the circuit breaker._


*Landscaping Initial –*_Due 72 hours - up to 1 acre
_*$85*​ 
i. _Maintain each property in a neat, pleasant curb appeal ._
ii. _Dispose of debris in a manner legally permitted in the community where the work is performed and is at Vendor’s expense._
iii. _Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot and other exterior areas including carports. _
iv. _Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway; Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush._
v. _Remove any plant/vegetation growing on roof, gutters and downspouts._
vi. _Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½._
vii. _Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn. _
viii. _Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways_
ix. _Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming. _
x. H_edges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. _
xi. _Front hedges, and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. _
xii. _Ensure all clippings are bagged. If blown, do not blow into adjoining properties, street or storm / sewer drains. _
xiii. _No tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. _
xiv. _Trim up all low hanging branches to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level._


*Initial Trash-Out (up to 40 cubic yards) –*_Due 72 hours_
*$225*​ 
i. _Remove all trash and debris from the interior and the exterior of the assigned property and from within all structures on the property (including, but not limited to porches, attics, garages, outlying buildings, storage sheds, decks, patios, crawl spaces, gutters, roof debris, etc.). All trash and debris will be removed from the premises to an acceptable trash dumping area._
_ii. __Interior of Property - To include basements, attics, store rooms, sheds, carports and garages. The removal and proper disposal of all debris, trash, personal effects. Removal of floor coverings only with approval. Call from site for approval of any freestanding appliances or fixtures unless they have been tagged/marked for removal._
_iii. __Exterior of Property - Dispose of all debris and trash, rubble, fallen tree branches, abandoned vehicles, and any other objects such as discarded paper products, newspapers, fliers, glass, and wood. _
*iv. Debris exceeding 40 cubic yards will be priced at $20.00 per cubic yard.*

*Cleaning Initial / Fine Clean* – _Due 72 hours_

*$95*​ 
i. _IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water._
ii. _All surfaces must be cleaned to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a Scott’s Liquid Gold or equivalent cleaning solution. Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors and include but not limited to: all fixtures bath & kitchen, appliances, etc. _
iii. _Bathroom: Clean all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Clean all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes._
iv. _Ceiling: Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas._
v. _Floors: Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming_
vi. _All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles._
vii. _Clean fireplace or wood burning stove by removing ashes and sweeping firebox and hearth. Close damper. If burn products are present, remove to an acceptable dumping area and clean off any leftover residue._
viii. _Kitchen: Clean all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. The oven cleaner will be thoroughly rinsed and wiped at the end of the cleaning. The refrigerator and freezer must be cleaned and free of any mildew and build up stains. Leave a box of baking soda inside the refrigerator. Thoroughly clean inside and outside of the exhaust vent over the stove._
ix. _LEAVE 1 AIR FRESHENER INSIDE THE PROPERTY_



*i. Initial Inspection (Part 1 ,2,3 of HPIR)* – _Due 24 hours_
*$100*​ 
_Part I - Verification that the property is in a condition to be conveyed to HUD. You as the inspector should mainly look for any condition that would bring into question the habitability of the property and any damages that are present. Photos are very important at this stage._
_Part II – Initial Inspection- This shall be completed the same time as Part 1. You will need to take photos of any adverse conditions at the property as well as any Health and Safety issues that are present. Inspector must pay close attention to any Lead Based Paint (LBP) hazards and document when the home was built._
_Part III -This is known as the Property Condition Report or PCR. The is part of the inspections process which will require the inspector to complete a full systems check of the property including HVAC systems, Electrical Systems, Built in appliances, etc._
_·__Utilize the following key codes: xxxx, xxxx, xxxx, xxxx, xxxx_
_·__Install A-xxx padlock keys on sheds and outbuildings_
_·__Put the key code number on the HPIR. _


*TOTAL FLAT RATE INITIAL SERVICES*

*$455*​ *Routine Inspection *– _Every 14 Days_*$10*​ 
*Routine Lawn / Snow -*_Every 14 Days_*$30*​ 
Oh don't forget 20% discount on above price list!


*TOTAL ROUTINE SERVICES**$40*​


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't happen Than. The logistics of it just don't work. Too many remote areas, they'd have to have satellite offices all over Timbuktu.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Spot on. 

Umm...I sure hope that pricing is for selective southern states...and not northern. 




REO2Rentals said:


> Dan Johnson how that!
> 
> 
> *Winterization *- _Due 24 hours_*$50*​
> ...


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Has AMS thought of using employees exclusively vs vendors?


Still awaiting answer on this. Rob why do you in house employees only cover a 40 or 50 mile radius in CA and then AMS expects us vendors to clean up the "left overs" Is it becuase you dont want to pay a hour of windshield time for your employees? Why dont your employees trim the bushes or clear the leaves off the roof? 

Rob I would also like to see detailed pictures of your "20 cubic" yard dump trucks with tape measure better yet a yard stick showing us the actual dimensions of the bed of truck as ams request from me earlier.

Rob can you explain why AMS lost the Freddie Mac contract in CA?

Since you are so high up on the food chain you should be able to answer those questions...then again everyone else in "high" positions seem to be clueless. Ill put a little faith in you...for now..


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Umm...I sure hope that pricing is for selective southern states...and not northern.


This is Northern State price list.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Blm-reo has about the same pricing.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Just so the guys working for these prices realize how much you are leaving on the table. These prices are if you have local customers.
Not to mention MOST of the time you are paid in cash on the spot. Or a check on the spot.
NEVER a charge back, and certainly no waiting 60 plus days to get paid.





> *Landscaping Initial –*_Due 72 hours - up to 1 acre
> _*$85*​
> i. _Maintain each property in a neat, pleasant curb appeal ._
> ii. _Dispose of debris in a manner legally permitted in the community where the work is performed and is at Vendor’s expense._
> ...





The $85 offered would almost be enough to cover the red list of items. But not if the lot is an acre. If the grass is more than 6'' high, NOPE.
Over 6'' and over 10,000 ft.............. We are talking about 3 times that $85 figure.


The dark blue list of items could easily reach $2000 depending on how big the property is, and how many trees are on the place. Tree work is expensive. 




And these guys like Robbiez working for companies like AMS tell us that these are market industry prices??????????????????????????
*I don't think so.*


----------

